# New grow, nearing completion fifty four days in.  Maggie's Pacifier and OGKZ



## Dan789 (May 17, 2021)

ur


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2021)

Looking good my friend. nice job.


----------



## Dan789 (May 17, 2021)

Thanks, much appreciated @WeedHopper.  Watching for the continued coloring coming out in the bud center rear... Getting some purples coming in... The OGKZ in the foreground are going to go way past 70 days that the first plants ran.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2021)

Beautiful Indoor grow.  That is some well grown marijuana.


----------



## Dan789 (May 17, 2021)

Makes enjoying it, all the better, knowing what went into it... Couldn't imagine ever purchasing unknown commercial MJ from a dispensary.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2021)

What light system are you using?


----------



## Dan789 (May 17, 2021)

Rapid Led 12 light kit, 3500K, sourced 2020 square framing via amazon.  Think the cob's are Bridgelux vero-29's, 600 watts at the wall.


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 1, 2021)

Chopped four of the Maggie’s Pacifier on day 64 & day 66.  Holding off on the OGKZ for a few more days, still not too many trichomes showing on the OGKZ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

Very nice harvest.


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks @WeedHopper, I’ll weigh it up as soon as it cures...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

Cool. Looks like you got a pretty good harvest. Whats your guess?


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thinking when it’s cured close to a lb or so... We’ll see, there’s some pretty fat cola’s...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

Yep,,,thats to much weed. I better hold onto some of that for you.


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 3, 2021)

overly optimistic...just 6 oz. not counting the larfy tiny buds...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2021)

I actually had guessed 8ozs.


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 3, 2021)

Still waiting on the two OGKZ plants, so this is four of six...You’re probably not too far from the true number...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2021)

Cool I want a gold star by my name.


----------



## sharonp (Jun 6, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Chopped four of the Maggie’s Pacifier on day 64 & day 66.  Holding off on the OGKZ for a few more days, still not too many trichomes showing on the OGKZ...View attachment 273618
> View attachment 273620


Day 64, are these autos? Or day 64 flowering?


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 7, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Day 64, are these autos? Or day 64 flowering?


Flowering, these started back in December…long game.


----------

